# Doing it in the Dark



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Had to work tonight, got home around 7:45 wanted to try out my baffle kit and the lawn really needed a cuttin.. 

got the deck back on and began cutting... It was dusk but i figured what the hell i have headlights.. might as well use them.. 

It was not pitch dark but by the time i finished... i did need the headlights....


Cant wait to see how bad of a job i did when the sun comes up and i can see my mistakes... 

But night cutting is sort of fun...

anybody else do it??


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

No mowing yet, but I did move some snow with my bucket. It worked ok part of the time, except when I was getting an illuminated view of the back of my bucket.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I finish up in the dark once last year i was surprised that the headlights were as bright as they were.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

In the fall I've been out a few times and needed the lights to finish. The headlights do a good job. If I were to make a habit of it though I would be adding small lights on the side and back. With my small yard and obsticles I do a lot of trimming and backing. It is kind of fun and relaxing being out in the cool night air.

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my brother is a bit of a workaholic.. 
After his second job he was out cutting his lawn at 10:30 PM.....

He lives in suburbs neighbors all over...... a cop came by and laughed at him and just told him NO...

10:30 PM.... I always tell him.. if he was my neighbor id be taking pot shots at him with my sling shot....:furious: :furious:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

i find myself getting caught in the dark quite often....when I first got my machine I experimented on just upgrading my headlights..after some suggestions and trial and errors I found a $2.00 1156 type 50w incandescent bulb made the best improvement. These bulbs as far as I can tell are only readily available at Autozone (maybe other sources but I couldn't find them). They are made by Blazer and are only $2.00 !!
Having the extra wattage from these bulbs is a great thing! 100watts is a huge improvement over the standard 27w 1156 bulbs. Comes in real handy when snow blowing as well !! No damage at all in the headlight housing from the heat....

Duc


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've blown snow in the dark many times...of course up here in winter we don't get much daylight... 

Cutting grass in the dark....I finished once or twice where I needed the headlights....that was right after I gave my body as a blood sacrifice to mosquitos:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I finished once or twice where I needed the headlights....that was right after I gave my body as a blood sacrifice to mosquitos:lmao: *


good point argee.. i neglected to mention the vampire misquitos i had feeding on me...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

More light would be nice. My L-130 doesn't have the best lights, they are mainly straight out front and when you turn it is hard to see to the sides. Maybe a couple of KC daylighters would help??


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *More light would be nice. My L-130 doesn't have the best lights, they are mainly straight out front and when you turn it is hard to see to the sides. Maybe a couple of KC daylighters would help?? *



stu you ever consider one of theses???:furious: :furious: :furious: 



<img src=http://a1072.g.akamai.net/f/1072/2062/1d/gallery.rei.com/regularimages/691180.jpg>


actually my girlfriend uses one of these when she runs in thewinter (dark) they really work great... 


i bet they will work for night fishing when you have to tie a fly on the line..


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *good point argee.. i neglected to mention the vampire misquitos i had feeding on me... *


Thats when you need to have an old beater of a L & G tracotr that uses oil or make a manifold and drip in oil and make a foggy exhaust as you mow.............


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like he can use his old Ingersoll for that, Chipmaker.

-LC

:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I have one of these, the batts last a long time but not a huge amount of light.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42028>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Woops lets try that again!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

These would be real nice, I don't think I would have enough power with my tractor. I would need to tow a generator!!
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42032>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Back in the day, I cut a LOT of grass at night. I had a couple of commercial contracts and since I was doing it after work, I'd show up and do all the close trimming while I had daylight and then do the big open areas as the sun set. In late September, I was often cutting long after sundown. On a cautionary note, be careful of tree limbs as they don't usually show up in the lights and can be quite a surprise in the dark!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, my 8N was designed to light up the row in front as well as up to 2 rows on either side for night-time work. It works really well and aside from the bugs, I would do more work at night. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In addition to the standard headlights, I installed dual front and rear facing work light kits on the ROPS. They work GREAT when cutting or working at night BUT with one draw back. It is like trying to work in the middle of the air battle for Britan due to the lights attracting 100's of bugs. Just have to keep moving at a good pace to stay ahead of them.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42055">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Another view of the front facing light. I will have to get some pictures of the rear facing light kits which I installed after I took these pictures.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42056">


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

June bugs would be a killer, they would almost knock you off the tractor!!!:British:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *June bugs would be a killer, they would almost knock you off the tractor!!!:British: *


nice lights chief...if you dont have the bugs...

i agree stu.. i have a stagnant pond in the back.. a swamp to the left and wetlands to the right... i want the lights as far away from me as possible... 

I need a portable mosquito magnet to carry on my back...

friggin bugs.. ya wait all year for decent weather and the mosquito's ruin it..

when im out back often i wear one of those mosquito shirts or hats.. yes they look goofy but it beats breathin in the little bastards..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *June bugs would be a killer, they would almost knock you off the tractor!!!:British: *


You wouldn't want to yawn to much....GULP!!:lmao:


----------

